# Brisket, Ribs, Tenderloin & Chicken



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Felt like firing the pit up on Wednesday to smoke a little meat. The wife and I have been in the mood for some BBQ and with the baby due any day now, I figured I better knock it out. I threw on a 13 lb. brisket, 2 racks of pork spare ribs, a 6 lb. pork tenderloin and a dancin chicken. Finished the ribs and tenderloin off with the secret glaze and held on for the ride come dinner time. It was some knida good. I have atached some pictures for your viewing pleasure, but if you are hungry you might want to eat before you look at them.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

A couple more pics


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

MEN i eat but you've made my now starving . you rock!


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

Dont forget to bring some in to the poor folk! Lokos great I'll weigh back in after a taste!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd be hard pressed, not to try a big sample platter of all that. It looks just great. Actually it looks beautiful!!!


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Man that meat looks beautiful! Just curious Hoo's Next, are you happy with your Lyfe Time grill? I see them every time I walk into HEB, but not sure if it's worth spending $400 for their smaller grill. I guess I need some convincing..... Thanks.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

eesmike said:


> Man that meat looks beautiful! Just curious Hoo's Next, are you happy with your Lyfe Time grill? I see them every time I walk into HEB, but not sure if it's worth spending $400 for their smaller grill. I guess I need some convincing..... Thanks.


Well, his looks about like mine did 10 years ago, when mine was about 10 years old. heh

Mine needs some TLC, but its still going. Do however have to use the chic looking vice grip as a handle now.lol


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Secret glaze? Looks good, I think you should share the recipe!


----------



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

*Secret glaze?*

Maybe a little sweet and sour glaze?sometimes I'll dab a Lil on my ribs bout 2 hours before their done.Mm good, looks great.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

EESMIKE

Went a head and posted this here, because you are not set up to recieve PM's, hope it answers your questions.
You can't beat the Lyfe Time pits, they are awesome. The construction is heavy duty, and they hold heat like a dream with little to no effort to hold a perfect 225 cooking temperature. They are a little pricey, but that is any quality pit you buy. The way I look at it is with a little care and preventative maintenance, you will have an awesome pit that will be producing some great grub for the rest of your life. As for the Brisket, I had it on smoke for 6 hrs. and wrapped for 4 and a half basteing every 45 minutes while on the smoke. As for the wood, I use a combination of Mesquite and Hickory. It doesn't take much with that pit three small sticks every hour or so. I bought the pit from Fire Places by Roye in Brazoria, they are good people and will deal a little. 

Thanks to everyone else for the positive reinforcement, it did turn out great. eastbayfisher is going to have a sample tonight at work, I'll see if I can get him to post an honest rating. 

Ontherocks as for the glaze recipe, I hold it pretty close but shoot me a PM and I will steer you in the right direction.

Eric


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Very helpful HOO's NEXT, thank you sir!


----------

